# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Неактивная вкладка автоматическое обновление

## natalas

Подскажите, как сделать активной вкладку "автоматическое обновление" в свойствах системы.  
9. Мастер поиска и устранения проблем АВЗ показал
 >>  Заблокированы настройки системы Windows Update
 >>  Заблокирована настройка автоматического обновления
и  исправил, но вкладка по прежнему неактивна.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## natalas

> 1) автоматическое обновление + фоновая интеллектульная служба включены? 2) групповые политики меняли? 3) админ?


1. Службы включены
2.Нет
3.Админ

ОС XP Home
При первоначальной настройке новой системы скорее всего отключение автообновления было выполнено "твикером"

----------


## natalas

> А если поставит запуск служб на "авто" и сделат ребут?


Оно так и стоит  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Подскажите, как сделать активной вкладку "автоматическое обновление" в свойствах системы.  
> 9. Мастер поиска и устранения проблем АВЗ показал
>  >>  Заблокированы настройки системы Windows Update
>  >>  Заблокирована настройка автоматического обновления
> и  исправил, но вкладка по прежнему неактивна.


Преполагаю, что если вы работали твикалкой, то тогда решить проблему можно, скорее всего, так: 
Пуск - Выполнить - *regedit*


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU
```

Возможно в правом окне стоит один или более из следующих параметров:
*AUOptions* и/или *NoAutoUpdate* и/или *DisableWindowsUpdateAccess*
Их удалим.


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\WindowsUpdate
```

Возможно в правом окне стоит параметр:
*DisableWindowsUpdateAccess*
Его удалим.
Во всяком случае перезагузим комп.
Сообщите об успехах...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## natalas

1.NoAutoUpdate  удален-вкладка неактивна

2.DisableWindowsUpdateAccess  удален

Вкладка стала активной.

Так что результат положительный :Smiley: 
Большое спасибо.

----------

